# Want affordable OLED TVs? Don't hold your breath, Panasonic says



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Source: CNET


----------



## dsskid (Aug 19, 2011)

I know that considerable research went into OLED, but considering earlier reports stating how cheaply they can be manufactured, kinda seems a little like gouging.


----------

